# Xbox 360 hddhackr problem? maybe help?



## niko084 (Feb 8, 2011)

My 120gb drive in my xbox died..

So I bought a nice little 250gb wd black and used hddhackr to flash it...
It says it worked, I put it in my xbox, the xbox see's it, then I try to format it and it wont format, doesn't give an error either, just doesn't format it and kicks me back out to the last screen after entering my serial number.

Anyone have any experience with this crap, I can't seem to find anything at all on this and I'm not wasting my money on another drive from microsoft, I'll throw it away before I do that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 8, 2011)

try here?

http://digiex.net/guides-reviews/co...b-sata-drive-work-xbox-360-xbox-360-slim.html


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 8, 2011)

The only issue I've had with hddhacker not working is when it goes to detect the drive or format the drive and it hangs...especially with ATI/AMD motherboard chipsets.  I have an old P4 Via chipset system I use for this and not once a problem.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 8, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> try here?
> 
> http://digiex.net/guides-reviews/co...b-sata-drive-work-xbox-360-xbox-360-slim.html



I read that line for line and have tried it on now 3 different drives, 2 160gb blue's and a 250gb black, all state supported, hddhackr says its complete and should be ready to work as well. I have also done it on a ICH9 and ICH10 chipsets, of course with AHCI disabled.

I'm getting a little confused here about this issue, not a lot is making much sense and I can't seem to find any similar issues, most are drive doesn't show up or flashing fails... In my case it shows up, flashes says it is ready and then wont format.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 8, 2011)

What version of hddhackr are you using?  v1.25 still appears to be the newest build.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 8, 2011)

niko084 said:


> I read that line for line and have tried it on now 3 different drives, 2 160gb blue's and a 250gb black, all state supported, hddhackr says its complete and should be ready to work as well. I have also done it on a ICH9 and ICH10 chipsets, of course with AHCI disabled.
> 
> I'm getting a little confused here about this issue, not a lot is making much sense and I can't seem to find any similar issues, most are drive doesn't show up or flashing fails... In my case it shows up, flashes says it is ready and then wont format.



i'm sorry I wish I could be more helpful  perhaps that thread can help you.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm digging here, I'm using 1.25.....

I guess I don't think I removed the game from the tray but that has never once been an issue before :-/ Guess I can try that.


----------

